
How the Signal messenger creates a lock-in effect - newtfish
http://news.dieweltistgarnichtso.net/posts/signal-lock-in.html
======
serkitme
Hello, I understand your situation. You may want to try Serkit Messenger as it
support both public and private chats simultaneously. With Serkit messenger,
you can make any of your chat private just by click of a button. Android and
iOS links below:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.serkit&hl=e...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=im.serkit&hl=en)
[https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1094142111](https://itunes.apple.com/app/id1094142111)

